# Stinger heigh10 10” deck



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

The best deck yet ive installed 

I’m getting one for my car immediately

Has variable optical (why would someone even make a deck that is fixed) so my swc works just fine 
Has car play and nav 
Android 
All the eq stuff works over optical 
It’s screen is nice! It’s fast boost fast 

it’s everything we have all wanted

the most important part is the optical..... it works excellent!!!

and has 4camera inputs !!!

don’t think what your next deck is
This is your next deck , it’s definitely mine I’m ordering one for myself today


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for the review Andrew!

Can you comment on the "feel" of it... Like how does the weight of turning the knob feel? Are there detents?
How sturdy is the screen mounted... does in give when using the touchscreen?


----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

There’s a very good reason why a fixed output digital is a good idea, by reducing volume you are reducing bit depth, that is how you control volume on a digital signal, and also why it’s a bad idea...

You should always control volume at the last step possible to get the best signal to noise and dynamic range throughout the system, ie at the dsp using a volume control/director/urc.3 in my case


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I also have a Heigh10, with the Jeep Wrangler pac install kit, which enables a ton of extra features. I love the head unit overall, but my one gripe with it is that the Android Auto is displayed at a low resolution for some reason. I hope they fix that over a firmware update. The rest of their UI is really clean and high res, but Android Auto (which I run all the time) is low.

Re: variable optical, I'm currently using that going to a MiniDSP...it's extremely convenient bc my steering wheel controls still work. But you can tell the bit depth is lessened at lower volumes. Once I install the MiniDSP remote I may put the volume all the way up on the HU and control via MiniDSP remote. We'll see.

It was definitely nice to just have to run one optical cable instead of a ton of RCAs.

Btw, the volume knob feels pretty nice overall, with detents. Not as nice as, say, an old school Eclipse head unit.

Also, fwiw, when I first put the head unit in, I was (briefly) using the HU's amp to power my OEM speakers and it sounded much better than my OEM setup. I imagine pretty much everyone on this forum runs aftermarket amp/speakers, so not sure if that's worth anything, though.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

In my experience with my PAC AmpPro using a TOSLink output into my DSP.3, I honestly don't notice any difference in sound quality at different volumes. Really, at lower volumes, I'm not really listening very closely anyway - the music is basically just "background noise" at lower volumes. When I _really_ want to listen, I listen at higher volumes - and I don't notice any difference whatsoever between different volume levels at higher volumes either - it just sounds louder (which tends to sound "better" just because it's louder). 

I have to wonder how audible the difference really is anyway - especially when you add road noise, ambient noise, etc while driving...


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

I wish that unit would have coax out. I also would like to have USB out to connect to external dac.. i don't think there is too much to ask since it's already USB out... 
As far as one connection either optical and in future coax it's a wonderful idea. Alpine has done and others as well with wonderful success.

My Kenwood DMX1057XR, as much as I love that unit it doesn't have optical or coax out.. it's a tru bummer for what it's cost!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

Have been in discussion with AAmp Global (parent company of Stinger) via email and as good as the Heigh10 is there are some glaring shortcomings for those of us who have a vast UHD Audio collection.

As you've noted - it cannot output digital audio on the USB. Supposedly something they are working on but they don't seem very willing as it bypasses all their internal DSP and proprietary DAC.

They're using the standard Android Audio Layer for processing Digital Audio which means that it get's resampled and processed at CD quality regardless of original resolution (16/44.1 output on toslink) which it will read up to 24/192 but not DSD512. Again they don't seem to want to discuss being able to bypass this with an App like UAPP since it bypasses things they spent a lot of time working on and doing integration for like the DSP and DAC.

Some users have reported problems with the camera resolution but it appears to be related to format conversion.

There's also a problem with using multiple apps simultaneously like Android Auto and Waze while streaming.

I'm not trying to dash yours or anyone else's hopes and if CD Quality is good enough for you then it's much better integrated than some of the Joying units I've dealt with and way better (which it should be for MAP of $1,000) than most any of the Big Box Store brands that you can buy but it's not the ultimate solution for Sound Quality or even Audiophiles who are content to use a wired remote and a dedicated DAP.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

dumdum said:


> There’s a very good reason why a fixed output digital is a good idea, by reducing volume you are reducing bit depth, that is how you control volume on a digital signal, and also why it’s a bad idea...
> 
> You should always control volume at the last step possible to get the best signal to noise and dynamic range throughout the system, ie at the dsp using a volume control/director/urc.3 in my case


okay ..... in my opinion using optical since 2012 (with a year off with the dexp99) who f***ing cares ! It’s still way way way way way way better than the Adc to Dac back to ADC back to Dac
sQ ...... 

Just sayin ..... 

And for god sakes I love my SWC !!! 
I turned my paddle shifters into volume controls.... and over Spotifyi seriously doubt cutting bit depth is even audible....

So what ??? You listen balls to the wall loud all day?
At what point do you have volume control? Digital or analog? Do you use a plethora of L pads? Lmao!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

daloudin said:


> Have been in discussion with AAmp Global (parent company of Stinger) via email and as good as the Heigh10 is there are some glaring shortcomings for those of us who have a vast UHD Audio collection.
> 
> As you've noted - it cannot output digital audio on the USB. Supposedly something they are working on but they don't seem very willing as it bypasses all their internal DSP and proprietary DAC.
> 
> ...


Jesus Christ doesn’t anyone just use a deck for normal source reasons


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I promise all these small looking for a .0000000001% change in the digital behavior is peanuts compared to the massive install problems or speaker placement problems ..99.999999999% of the complainers have with there install!!!


this deck is dope AF !
It’s geared towards SQ and it’s bad ass !!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I’ve had some people complain about android auto having to repair every time you start your car...... I’m sure updates on the way


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> I promise all these small looking for a .0000000001% change in the digital behavior is peanuts compared to the massive install problems or speaker placement problems ..99.999999999% of the complainers have with there install!!!
> 
> 
> this deck is dope AF !
> It’s geared towards SQ and it’s bad ass !!


I’ve been eyeballing this, and the new, giant Kenwoods. I took a step backwards just to get a volume knob, while an objectively better head unit sits in my closet. This Stinger might be the answer I’ve been waiting for.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

And you have to buy the nav sd separate(gay)


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm being serious. Considering I haven't had a single issue with my Joying unit (Their highest universal model) and I now I use the wireless volume knob what would make the $800 price difference worth it?


----------



## daloudin (Nov 2, 2020)

oabeieo said:


> Jesus Christ doesn’t anyone just use a deck for normal source reasons


Yes and that's what the OEM unit does perfectly well. For the $1,000 buy in I'm expecting it to at least be able to do what the DIYer can do aftermarket with a DAP and a dedicated DSP.

The Joying units at least let you pass a 24 bit signal and for 1/3 the money. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Truthunter said:


> Thanks for the review Andrew!
> 
> Can you comment on the "feel" of it... Like how does the weight of turning the knob feel? Are there detents?
> How sturdy is the screen mounted... does in give when using the touchscreen?


it feels good, a bit Chinese (if ya know what I mean) but high quality Chinese....

it’s good.... doesn’t feel super high tech , but not a complete looser either ....

It’s satisfying.... I hate the big buttons and the knob. , kinda chincy ..... but all must have a pitfall... it’s good... the 10” is a bit big for my taste I would go for the 8” myself , but compared to Kenwood (gag) or pioneer (stuck in the 90s) it’s fantastic!


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I’m a Kenwood dealer , pioneer dealer , Sony dealer , alpine dealer , stinger dealer ... etc etc 

This is better then any excelon or nex.... hands down ... or any halo or any big clunker that has no spdif


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I haven’t gotten a hold of one yet, one of our other locations has done a pair of them and really liked them.

We have done about a dozen 1057XRs at my store, and I really like that deck.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Do you know if there is i2s on a Kenwood somewhere?

but I sure would love to get i2s out of a Kenwood or pioneer....


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That I don’t know.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Anyone have any issues with Android Auto? I just installed my Heigh10 (optical to MiniDSP Dirac unit), so far so good, but it appears I have to run a wire to the parking brake to get AA to work. Any thoughts?


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

A lot of android units have the ability to shut parking brake feature off in the menu.

Some can just be grounded.

Some need a resistor.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Thanks. I just ran the wire to ground, which allowed me to set it up. Removed the ground & it kept working. Then after shutting car off, it wasn't working again. So it appears it simply needs to be grounded.


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Simple ground wire is all it needed. All good now. Whew!


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

Put an Elev8 into my S2000. Fantastic headunit. Replaced 3x amps, a ton of cabling, and multiple adapters/boxes with a single SPDIF cable, JL VX1000/5i amp, and the Elev8 + Modifry wired DCI (Clarion protocol). This replaced an Eclipse CD8443 + iPod adapter + Modifry IR DCI + 3x Vibe LiteBox amps. 

I will be putting the Heigh10 into my CTS-V. I wanted to do an Elev8 (better fitment), but they were just discontinued and the dealer sent me a Heigh10 for the same price.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

They say the DAC on the Heigh 10 is not ad good as the Kenwood DNR1007XR DAC.


----------



## 619Tundra (Sep 24, 2020)

Kenwood has a better DAC.


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Not for me. I was playing with it. Cool unit. 
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

Anyone install a Heigh 10 in a 2014-2018 Silverado or Sierra? Curious how you like it?


----------



## timg (Mar 10, 2009)

No, but here's a CTS-V.


----------



## audiokid1 (Jul 2, 2014)

ribrown said:


> Anyone install a Heigh 10 in a 2014-2018 Silverado or Sierra? Curious how you like it?


Were you looking at the following kit or a "float" mount? SILVERADO/SIERRA INSTALLATION KIT FOR HEIGH10® MULTIMEDIA HEAD UNIT
I think the dash kit they have developed for the radio in this particular truck looks solid.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

619Tundra said:


> They say the DAC on the Heigh 10 is not ad good as the Kenwood DNR1007XR DAC.


who is “they”


----------



## ribrown (May 2, 2012)

audiokid1 said:


> Were you looking at the following kit or a "float" mount? SILVERADO/SIERRA INSTALLATION KIT FOR HEIGH10® MULTIMEDIA HEAD UNIT
> I think the dash kit they have developed for the radio in this particular truck looks solid.


Yes I've seen that. Does look nice. I was just curious who might have had that kit with the Heigh10 and how they like it? SQ, Operation, Compatibility with the truck, etc.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

oabeieo said:


> who is “they”


_they_


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Anu2g said:


> _they_


hahaha ...... that actually made me smile....

Very cute .... jk


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

Installed one today and eq and Ta are not working over optical …

Last one I did w optical it did work 

WTH! Why ? Anyone? Please


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> Installed one today and eq and Ta are not working over optical …
> 
> Last one I did w optical it did work
> 
> WTH! Why ? Anyone? Please


I saw that same change after updating firmware.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

hella356 said:


> I saw that same change after updating firmware.


Can I roll back FW 

That’s really gay and dumb to turn that off

That’s like the number one reason that makes that deck cool… eq and ta over optical

With that kind of mentality I’m surprised they’ve left volume alone


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

I don't know if firmware can downgraded. I'm tempted to try it, but haven't felt a strong enough need to take the chance.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

I don't know the answer re: downgrading, but if you call them, they've been helpful to me in the past. I've purposefully not upgraded the firmware on the HU to avoid this. I don't use the TA, but having the EQ available is helpful for testing out minor modifications to my curve.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

oabeieo said:


> Installed one today and eq and Ta are not working over optical …
> 
> Last one I did w optical it did work
> 
> WTH! Why ? Anyone? Please


That's lame. The Joying I just installed has a similar issue. I can't adjust the subwoofer via digital output, and a couple of other things. EQ works though.


----------



## Anu2g (Nov 4, 2020)

Not adjusting sub output via optical is pretty normal, I think, bc optical in HUs is typically only carrying 2 channels.

Unless you're mixing digital and analog outs?


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Anu2g said:


> Not adjusting sub output via optical is pretty normal, I think, bc optical in HUs is typically only carrying 2 channels.
> 
> Unless you're mixing digital and analog outs?


Yeah, that makes sense. I guess it's not the same issue then.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I talked to PaC Ts 

They said if I roll back firmware deck will “break” and will require a fw update 

To risk it or not to risk it????

Having IQ over optical is pretty damn nice
And then they have the gall to say it’s a upgrade to turn it off…. I just don’t see how that’s an upgrade that’s a downgrade!!!

Having a global EQ upstream of DSP for ultra fine tuning is so so nice 

For me I wouldn’t care because I can plug my laptop into my processor and fine-tune while I drive with my laptop but four customers especially ones that know better having a tiny bit of adjustment really can shape things really nice

It’s almost beneficial just so you got analog and not use the s deck 

I’m curious about joying I’m going to make a post about it


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

Damn, that's really disappointing. When I bought it, I knew I'd be going optical to the Dirac miniDSP, so TA/crossovers were inapplicable in my situation - those seem superfluous to me when using optical, anyway. Another thing taken away was balance & fade: fade is also inapplicable, although I admit the balance control once quickly clued me in when something was way off with the sound - simply moving the balance to one side clearly showed I had the L & R RCAs on my mids backwards, like a bonehead. Not a huge loss, but still.

However, pre-EQ on optical out was a BIG reason I bought it. After living with the new FW for about a month, I don't often need to actually use the EQ, as the DSP has it pretty dialed. There are some badly mixed albums that can really use some help during playback, and since the EQ got grayed out, they're pretty unlistenable in the car from now on, which stinks. And playing with the EQ was quite helpful during initial tuning, made it easier to narrow down what frequency ranges were problematic to my ears without hooking up laptop and mic. Factory preset EQs are also disabled, although oddly enough the loudness button still responds and applies it the audio output.

It hasn't ruined the HU, but if it got stolen, I'd be looking elsewhere. (Though getting another Stinger could still be in the running.) Before the FW upgrade, I probably would have just purchased another Heigh10.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

I found the Fw to roll back to 

What will happen honestly if I do it ? Nothing?


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

That I cannot answer. I know that with some Android phones, upgrading FW also updates the bootloader, which won't allow downgrading, but that has never damaged any of my phones. It just wouldn't let me downgrade. I'm guessing it won't cause harm in the long run, but since I don't have a job, I've not been willing to take the chance of potentially bricking the thing. Unlikely that would happen, but I'll probably wait until I can justify the potential cost. Unless you are successful!


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> I found the Fw to roll back to
> 
> What will happen honestly if I do it ? Nothing?


Have you tried downgrading the FW?


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

hella356 said:


> Have you tried downgrading the FW?


Yeah it worked but upgraded back as customer didn’t care about eq 

If it was for me I would have kept it


----------



## hella356 (Dec 11, 2016)

oabeieo said:


> Yeah it worked but upgraded back as customer didn’t care about eq
> 
> If it was for me I would have kept it


Awesome, man! Thanks, I feel a lot more confident about it now. Yesterday I was driving & listening to an album that was much too hot in the high end & was wishing I could tame it on the fly.


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

hella356 said:


> Awesome, man! Thanks, I feel a lot more confident about it now. Yesterday I was driving & listening to an album that was much too hot in the high end & was wishing I could tame it on the fly.


Yeah … it looks to me at least the only FW differences are no volume over HDMI with apple 
And a few Jeep specific kit fixes 

Boring! I bet it works fine


----------

